# Help advancing career



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a question that explains my job how I got my job the situation I am in and how to go abaout asking for more money and what else I want. And if my wants sound reasonable. Does anyone know where I can ask something like that, or if this is a good place to start. I want alot of peoples advice so I would like to ask it in a couple places. The anwsers to this could help me advance my career or also help me get fired.
I am an IT manager but this is also a Gen question. 
Thanks ALL


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Anything that relates to career questions can certainly be asked here. I would not recommend cross-posting the same message to multiple subforums.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

I was thinking in a totaly different forum, I just want to make sure I get a good understanding of what I should do. I do not want to lose my job but I also want to get what I want.


Ok this will help me advance in my career or make me lose my job.

I am 28 years old with a BA but my biggest problems seems to be that I look young. I look about 21. Some people say this is good but I am finding out that at the time it is not. I do not get the respect that I should. I live in upstate NY. It is a small town that the dealership is in.
I graduated from a 4 year school with computer information systems BA. While I was looking for a job my cousin who works at an automotive dealership told me that there IT guy was fired recently. I then went to the dealership and gave them my resume and applied for the job. While I was there I met with the Gen. Sales Mgr. I was called a week later and offered the job. When he offered the job he said the pay was 575 a week. I was happy to just get a job at the time so I did not make a different offer of what I wanted. I took the job. The dealership has 4 major departments and 4 directors and the president. There sales, parts, service and the office staff. I am part of neither but for some reason because the Gen sales Man is the one who interviewed me and hired me there are people who think he is my boss. I was talking with him one time and he said he is not my boss and I am not part of his department but the recanted the statement and said he is my boss. This is all because I look young I feel. When I need to buy things for the dealership I go to the director of that department it is for and when it deals with the whole place I go to the president. So I do not go to the Gen Sales Mgr for everything as I would if I was part of his Dept. and he was my boss.
At the dealership I am the IT manager. There is around 75 computers 2 Windows servers and a server called Ren. The Ren is a database server that is specific to automobile dealership. Ren is a completely new OS and App that I had to learn on my own. “It was not easy” When I started I was not left with anything and the last IT person was a salesman who had some knowledge of computers so the made him in charge. When I started everything was a mess. The network had no security and was far behind on updates and needed a lot. I take care of the phones the auto tech computers, printer, run cables, fix phone lines and install new ones and pretty much anything with electricity. 
I have now been at the company for over 2 years. I feel that I have done a lot of good here and can do good in the future. But I want some changes and would like to ask peoples options of if and how I should go about this. 
I would like 675 a week “100 more”. I would also like 2 weeks’ vacation “I get one right now, all managers’ start with 2”. I would also like to have control of myself and my own department. I do not want to report to the Gen Sales Mgr. The dealership is a relaxed work environment. I call the president by his first name as does everyone else. He is a big hunter and I will go and ask him how his hunt went when he returns from a trip. Talk about the trip. “Just to show that it is not a strict work environment.
Now I am making under 30,000 a year. There are some salesmen who make over 60 and Sales Managers over 60,000 to 100,000 and the Gen Sales Manager probably close to 120,000 or more who knows. Staff at the part counters also some over 60,000$. Some of the salesmen and counter people are just out of high school with no collage and make a lot more than me. Some double. At the dealership if you do not make money on commission you do not make much at all. The president is very cheap when it comes to spending money. Even 10$ and he has one or more million I believe. For the area I live in that is very wealthy. 
The dealership is doing well I think. The president goes on over 10 trips world wide a year or more and Vacations. He took all the managers “sales manager, parts, service and directors on a trip to Costa Rica that cost around 300,000$”
I need some advice on how I can ask for what I want. I am thinking I need to put it all in writing and then tell the president I want to setup a time to meet and talk with him. I am kind of worried when I ask to setup a time he will say let’s just talk now. 
They do not look at me as an important part of the dealership. But without my skills and daily task this place would have a very hard time running as smoothly as it does. 
One of my problems is that I am not very good at writing and do not think I will be able to put this all on paper and have it sound professional like it should. I am asking for help in 2 ways. 
Do my wants seem reasonable, and help with what I should say and how to go about asking for what I want. I do not want to make it seem as I am saying “give me this or else” I would like to negotiate if they are not willing to give me what I want but I would very much rather have what I listed above and not take anything less. At same time do not want to lose my job. 
Please help me all who have advice. Best would be with writing documentation and how to go about it.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm gonna try to give you a lot of information in a short amount of space. I hope. 

Do your wants seem reasonable? I can't really answer that, because my opinion isn't going to matter. The only ones who can answer that question are your supervisors.

One of the reasons why you aren't considered "management" is because you don't manage any employees; you simply ensure that the IT devices are working properly. In truth, 75 computers and 3 servers is not a very big responsibility. Sure, it's enough to keep you busy... and you're getting some great experience. But it's not really what most employers would consider an "IT Manager" position.

Don't stress out about it. Respect will come over time and with experience, though it may not come from those in this organization, as they may always consider you the "IT Kid". I had the same problem when I was younger - I look young for my age. At 
least, I think I'm still holding up well at 42! 

I don't think the purchasing issue has anything to do with how young you look. Purchases likely come out of each department's budget, not out of a general IT budget. If I were the General Sales Manager, I'd probably have you funnel all purchases for my department through me, too. Don't take it personally.


I hate to say it, but the BA degree isn't going to magically generate any respect for you either. Don't misunderstand me - I think degrees are great; they will open up doors _later in your career_ that would be otherwise closed to you. But degrees aren't really required early on in an IT career. A degree doesn't magically enable you to do a better job or to skip a few steps up the IT career ladder... it simply indicates that you can devote yourself to an extended course of study in a particular field.

Okay - back to the salary issue. You can't compare what you know and what you make and what degrees you have with others in the company. It's apples and oranges. See, with a salesman, it's easy to justify salary increases; either they are bringing in more revenue than they were before, or they're not. But a person (like you) who does not directly generate any revenue for the company is in a difficult position. After all, you're already a $30,000 expense to the company, and you're thinking about adding another $5,200 expense on top of that... not to mention making yourself 2% less available (by taking another week of vacation). You have to justify that increase to them.

Nor should you justify that you should get more money because the president of the company is rich. It's his money. He didn't get rich by being irresponsible with his money. $100 a week may not seem like a lot, but that adds up to $5,200 per year. If you think you're worth this much extra, you'll have to convince your employer that you provide that much *more* value since the time they hired you. Sure, _you and I know_ how much value we can provide to an employer. But it's hard to _prove_ that you saved the company $15,000 in lost downtime because you secured the company's computers and network. See what I mean?

So... other than that, how else can you go about getting a pay increase? One way is to find out what you're worth on the open market. One way is to apply for jobs, interview, and be given an offer letter. You can then take the offer letter to your employer and ask them to match it. But if you do, you risk damaging the relationship. After all, the employer had you for much less money! And now he's got to pay more to keep you or let you walk out the door, which puts him in a difficult position. Personally, it is my belief that if you take the steps to find another job, just take the new job. If the old company offers you more to stay, they'll sometimes be looking to keep you only long enough so that they can find a cheaper replacement. Not saying that always happens... but it does happen. For what it's worth, the overwhelming majority of my salary increases have come through switching jobs.

The alternative is to justify an increased salary by showing your employer how much other techs in similar positions make. Quick note here - do NOT attempt to compare your salary with salary listings for IT Managers for the reasons I gave you above. In my opinion, your job roughly equates to a desktop administrator or perhaps an entry-level server administrator. However, even if you acquire proof that other server admins in your area are making more money, the employer can _still_ say no... which can seriously damage your morale. Even worse, once you've made it known to the employer that you are not happy with your current salary, they'll know you're looking for something better (and if that happens, you _should_ be!). And your employer will probably start preparing for what they see as your inevitable departure.

Try to look at it from their perspective. Would you give Joe more money if you could find someone else to replace Joe for the same salary (and particularly when there are a LOT of unemployed, hungry techs available out there)?

Will you lose your job over asking? I can't guarantee that you won't, but it is not likely that you would lose your job simply over asking. Still, they can say no to the increase. After all, this is not a good economic climate to be 1) asking for raises and/or 2) looking for jobs. It's an employer's market out there at the moment. I hate to say it, but you should feel fortunate that you have a job and are getting solid experience doing server administration. Many techs would cut off their right arm to be in your position, and probably at your current salary. 

Now, please, don't misunderstand me. I'm not saying that you don't deserve a raise or that you shouldn't ask for a raise. I'm simply giving you the perspective of what management is probably thinking and what their reactions will likely be. If you can prove that you are worth more money and/or that your employer would likely not be able to replace you for what you are making, you will have a strong case. Otherwise, you won't.

Okay, maybe my reply wasn't so short. But I hope that it gives you some good perspective from the "other side" of the employment table. Knowing what would justify a salary increase in the eyes of your supervisor is the key to making this happen to your benefit. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks much.

I do also have A+. To me that was not very much and easy. I did go to a place called new horizons in NY,NY. I was expecting it to be hard but when I did get to the test I felt that is was very easy. Not that any of that matters but just to say 

Couple things. The part where I was saying I go to each dept to see if they want to spend money was to show that the Sales Mgr only is my boss when he wants to be. I do understand that each dept has there own money to spend and they have the say about what they want to spend. Most of the time he has nothing to do with me unless it benefits himself or he needs something. If I have someone in charge of me I think they would be or want to be for any and all decisions that do with the company. Not only ones that deal with his dept and I go to others when they do not.

The part about the president have money was just to explain some of the way the people are and company is. Of course for him to be that way he has to save all that he can. 

I have saved the company a lot of money with materials that they need to run the place. I have saved over 10,000 in the last couple years. I have had this on paper and brought it to the sales Mgr asking for a raise. I was just not prepaid when I went to him to discuse this 8 months ago. He then went to ask the president and came back to me saying the president said no pretty much. Now he did say come back in a couple months and ask again. I have had a couple other jobs that I was very close to getting so I did not hurry that because I did not want to go without a job while looking for others.
One thing that is hard for me is when I see people making the same as me and have jobs with no skill at all. Let’s say detail “the ones who clean cars” they make about the same. The cleanup people maybe make 1$ less. The last person who did my job got around 65,000 a year. So that is something else I see that they save lots with. Yes I do see that that they want to save. 

I have been looking for another job since I started here. I guess it was hard coming from a job making 43,000 going to 30,000. My last job was just fixing slots machines in a casino but I was paid great and the company was great to employees. “Best befits, bonus, match 401K etc” I am now here where they do not care for employees at all. I guess when I was at a place that was so great I have expectations maybe higher than I should.
So I am now going to go back and talk about another raise. As was also told I should in past. I may not have all the reasoning why I think I should get one correct but I do want to make sure that I do ask in the correct way and what I should have in writing to hand him and basically what is the best way for me to do this.

The other thing I do not know about is should I go to the president “We have a good relationship” or should I go to the Gen sales Mgr. to ask about raise. I do not want to go above his head but I did see that last time all he did was ask the president. Like I said before how the Gen Sales Mgr once said he was not my boss but then recanted “he does not want to be but I think but he just thinks that I am young and can’t handle myself I think.” When I did go and talk with him last time he told me that he thought I was going to be telling him that I want “**whatever**” or else. I am not sure why he thought I was going to say that but that was something he also said. I told him something along the lines that I know better than to say that 
One of main question I need help with is what to have in writing and with wording it “as you can tell by what I have wrote above I am not good at writing or wording” when I do go talk to whoever and what is the best way to go about it.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

joeny0706 said:


> Couple things. The part where I was saying I go to each dept to see if they want to spend money was to show that the Sales Mgr only is my boss when he wants to be. I do understand that each dept has there own money to spend and they have the say about what they want to spend. Most of the time he has nothing to do with me unless it benefits himself or he needs something. If I have someone in charge of me I think they would be or want to be for any and all decisions that do with the company. Not only ones that deal with his dept and I go to others when they do not.


That's not how business works. You may be in charge of fixing IT devices, but ultimately, each individual department manager is responsible for EVERYTHING that affects his or her department.



joeny0706 said:


> I have saved the company a lot of money with materials that they need to run the place. I have saved over 10,000 in the last couple years. I have had this on paper and brought it to the sales Mgr asking for a raise. I was just not prepaid when I went to him to discuse this 8 months ago. He then went to ask the president and came back to me saying the president said no pretty much. Now he did say come back in a couple months and ask again. I have had a couple other jobs that I was very close to getting so I did not hurry that because I did not want to go without a job while looking for others.


You've saved them $10,000 over two years. That's $5,000 per year. So consider what you are suggesting... you're telling them that they should pay you $5,200 more per year... which is MORE than the amount you've saved them... PLUS you want more vacation on top of that. If you were the owner, would you approve the raise?



joeny0706 said:


> One thing that is hard for me is when I see people making the same as me and have jobs with no skill at all. Let’s say detail “the ones who clean cars” they make about the same. The cleanup people maybe make 1$ less. The last person who did my job got around 65,000 a year. So that is something else I see that they save lots with. Yes I do see that that they want to save.


And those people who clean cars will still be making what they make when you're making more than that. IT is a good career with awesome future potention... but it doesn't pay well at the beginning. Be patient. Really, in the long-term picture, you've just started, bro.



joeny0706 said:


> I have been looking for another job since I started here. I guess it was hard coming from a job making 43,000 going to 30,000. My last job was just fixing slots machines in a casino but I was paid great and the company was great to employees. “Best befits, bonus, match 401K etc” I am now here where they do not care for employees at all. I guess when I was at a place that was so great I have expectations maybe higher than I should.


Just because you made more in a completely different career field doesn't mean that you automagically deserve more in IT. If I were to go from IT to fixing slot machines, should I expect to make as much as I made in IT? Of course not!

In a few years, you'll likely be making more than your former slot machine coworkers... if not in the company you currently work for, then in another company. I can't stress this enough: be patient. IT isn't a get-rich-quick career.



joeny0706 said:


> So I am now going to go back and talk about another raise. As was also told I should in past. I may not have all the reasoning why I think I should get one correct but I do want to make sure that I do ask in the correct way and what I should have in writing to hand him and basically what is the best way for me to do this.


The best way to get a raise is to do exactly what I advised earlier: present a compelling reason for them to give you a raise - not just say you want one or that you think you deserve one. If you don't have the ammunition to provide a convincing argument, I can almost guarantee that you won't get the raise you're looking for.



joeny0706 said:


> The other thing I do not know about is should I go to the president “We have a good relationship” or should I go to the Gen sales Mgr. to ask about raise. I do not want to go above his head but I did see that last time all he did was ask the president. Like I said before how the Gen Sales Mgr once said he was not my boss but then recanted “he does not want to be but I think but he just thinks that I am young and can’t handle myself I think.”


You have a direct supervisor. I don't know who that is, and you may not know who that is, but someone in your company does. When you find out who that is, THAT is who you should ask. Not the president, unless HE is your direct supervisor. There's a reason there is an organizational chain of command. Otherwise, EVERYONE in the company would just report to the president. But that's not how companies operate.



joeny0706 said:


> When I did go and talk with him last time he told me that he thought I was going to be telling him that I want “**whatever**” or else. I am not sure why he thought I was going to say that but that was something he also said. I told him something along the lines that I know better than to say that
> One of main question I need help with is what to have in writing and with wording it “as you can tell by what I have wrote above I am not good at writing or wording” when I do go talk to whoever and what is the best way to go about it.


Again, you need to have what I mentioned in my last post. There's no mystical magic to it. You simply need to give them solid reasons for giving you a raise. If you don't have those reasons, then why should they agree to having to pay $5,200 more per year for the same services? 

You continue to look at this from a personal perspective. But you need to look at this from the company's perspective. If I mowed your lawn for $50 per week, and I asked for a raise to $70, would you give it to me? Would you be more inclined to give it to me if I brought you information on how gas prices have risen and how much gas my lawnmower consumes? Would you be more inclined to give it to me if I brought you information that shows that my competitors charge $75 for the same sized lawn? Or would you simply give it to me just because I asked? After all, $20 a week isn't much... you can afford it, right?


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

*This is an edited version of the above entry*
*This is an edited version of the above entry*
*This is an edited version of the above entry*
*This is an edited version of the above entry*
*This is an edited version of the above entry*




This is the reason I wanted to ask others about what I am dealing with. I want to have people tell me how things look from other perspectives, view. So thanks much for talking with me.



BosonMichael said:


> That's not how business works. You may be in charge of fixing IT devices, but ultimately, each individual department manager is responsible for EVERYTHING that affects his or her department.


I understand that but if the Gen sales Mgr says he is my boss wouldnt i then go to him for everything rather than go to the directors of the other dept when I needed something to deal with other dept. If he is my boss I should go to him for all things important and he tell me what to do or how to handle them. Right now I go to the director of the dept who it deals with, when it is for the whole dealership I go to the president and gen sales mgr only when his dept. is involved. I would think if he is my boss he would supervise me and I go to him then he goes to other dept. or the president.

When it deals with parts I go to the parts director, when service the service director and when it deals with all the president.

That kinda makes it where the Gen sales mgr only wants to be my boss when it benifits him or has to do with him. When it has to do with other dept. I am then my own boss. 
The way the depts are is that each one is like its own bussiness.




BosonMichael said:


> You've saved them $10,000 over two years. That's $5,000 per year. So consider what you are suggesting... you're telling them that they should pay you $5,200 more per year... which is MORE than the amount you've saved them... PLUS you want more vacation on top of that. If you were the owner, would you approve the raise?


I meant 10,000 or more a year. But I do understand that




BosonMichael said:


> And those people who clean cars will still be making what they make when you're making more than that. IT is a good career with awesome future potention... but it doesn't pay well at the beginning. Be patient. Really, in the long-term picture, you've just started, bro.


True





BosonMichael said:


> Just because you made more in a completely different career field doesn't mean that you automagically deserve more in IT. If I were to go from IT to fixing slot machines, should I expect to make as much as I made in IT? Of course not!


I did not mean that I think I deserve more because of that i meant that maybe I am expecting more than I should be because of how good things where before I came here.

Fixing slot machines is pretty much the same as fixing a computer. That is all they are. Not that matters. But the career feild is similiar.





BosonMichael said:


> The best way to get a raise is to do exactly what I advised earlier: present a compelling reason for them to give you a raise - not just say you want one or that you think you deserve one. If you don't have the ammunition to provide a convincing argument, I can almost guarantee that you won't get the raise you're looking for.


Yes, that was what I did wroung last time. I was not prepared. Last time I was just talking with the Gen sales manager and it kinda came up. I was planing to ask but not at the time so was not prepaid at all.

Now when I present them with written doc should I also list some of the things I have done here. "Impliment WSUS, do GP, setup a stong AD, File replication, installed a backup DC" This will show some things I have done but they will not understand what any of it is. I do not know what should all be included in the presentation so to say. What do I include for compelling reasons.



BosonMichael said:


> You have a direct supervisor. I don't know who that is, and you may not know who that is, but someone in your company does. When you find out who that is, THAT is who you should ask. Not the president, unless HE is your direct supervisor. There's a reason there is an organizational chain of command. Otherwise, EVERYONE in the company would just report to the president. But that's not how companies operate.


I dont now who my direct supervisor is either. 






BosonMichael said:


> Again, you need to have what I mentioned in my last post. There's no mystical magic to it. You simply need to give them solid reasons for giving you a raise. If you don't have those reasons, then why should they agree to having to pay $5,200 more per year for the same services?





BosonMichael said:


> You continue to look at this from a personal perspective. But you need to look at this from the company's perspective. If I mowed your lawn for $50 per week, and I asked for a raise to $70, would you give it to me? Would you be more inclined to give it to me if I brought you information on how gas prices have risen and how much gas my lawnmower consumes? Would you be more inclined to give it to me if I brought you information that shows that my competitors charge $75 for the same sized lawn? Or would you simply give it to me just because I asked? After all, $20 a week isn't much... you can afford it, right?


That is one of my problems finding outwhat information to bring to them. And also how to present it. I have an idea of what I should but not positive my ideas are correct

again tks


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

joeny0706 said:


> This is the reason I wanted to ask others about what I am dealing with. I want to have people tell me how things look from other perspectives, view. So thanks much for talking with me.


No problem at all. I'm here to help! 



joeny0706 said:


> I understand that but if the Gen sales Mgr says he is my boss wouldnt i then go to him for everything rather than go to the directors of the other dept when I needed something to deal with other dept. If he is my boss I should go to him for all things important and he tell me what to do or how to handle them. Right now I go to the director of the dept who it deals with, when it is for the whole dealership I go to the president and gen sales mgr only when his dept. is involved. I would think if he is my boss he would supervise me and I go to him then he goes to other dept. or the president.
> 
> When it deals with parts I go to the parts director, when service the service director and when it deals with all the president.
> 
> ...


I could say I'm the King of Persia (and treat you as if I were) but it wouldn't necessarily make it true.

I'm not saying that you need to go to some department head that tells you what to do with his or her department. I'm saying you need to go to whoever is ACTUALLY your direct supervisor. If your company has 75 computers, it is big enough to have an organizational chart, which graphically shows who each person reports to. And you have exactly one person who is your direct supervisor. If you have an HR person or HR department, they will have that organizational chart. Your position will be on that chart, and it will be connected directly to the position you report to. 

Your supervisor may indeed be the General Sales Manager. But you need to find out. And only that org chart can say for sure.



joeny0706 said:


> I meant 10,000 or more a year. But I do understand that


If you have saved the company $10,000 per year, then THAT is ammunition that MIGHT help to convince an employer to give you a raise. But remember, you're already a $30,000 per year expense, so a raise is not a sure thing. So you need as much data as possible to help you tilt the odds in your favor.



joeny0706 said:


> I did not mean that I think I deserve more because of that i meant that maybe I am expecting more than I should be because of how good things where before I came here.


Every company is going to be different. How long have you been at that company? Perhaps it's just time to change employers, ya know?



joeny0706 said:


> Fixing slot machines is pretty much the same as fixing a computer. That is all they are. Not that matters. But the career feild is similiar.


True, but one job has no career progression whereas the other one does. Fixing slot machines is always gonna be fixing slot machines... but advanced IT is MUCH different from entry-level IT. 



joeny0706 said:


> Yes, that was what I did wroung last time. I was not prepared. Last time I was just talking with the Gen sales manager and it kinda came up. I was planing to ask but not at the time so was not prepaid at all.
> 
> Now when I present them with written doc should I also list some of the things I have done here. "Impliment WSUS, do GP, setup a stong AD, File replication, installed a backup DC" This will show some things I have done but they will not understand what any of it is. I do not know what should all be included in the presentation so to say. What do I include for compelling reasons.


No, they won't understand what any of that is. However, even if they did, you shouldn't list all of that. Those are tasks that you are EXPECTED to do as part of your salary. Anything BEYOND what you do as a part of your normal tasks should be considered, however. For example, if it's not part of your job description to provide IT training to employees, then providing that training adds value to the company (provided your employer believes it adds value). It's even better if you help the company eliminate an expense by providing that training - for example, if the company used to hold training classes on Microsoft Office that cost them $500 per employee, then you've saved them that much money by providing that service (as long as you continue to do your normal job). See what I mean?

If you don't have anything like that to add, then the best you can do is to find how much other companies pay for techs who perform those same job tasks. Considering the tasks that you listed, you should be able to show what other server administrators in your area are making (each geographical area is different - upstate NY will be very different from NYC). That info will let your company know whether you are underpaid for your responsibilities or not.

If you are indeed underpaid, and they still refuse to increase your salary after seeing that information, then go out there and get one of those other jobs that DO pay that much! Then let your current employer try to find someone else to do your job for less than the going rate.

If you're not underpaid, then there's not much you can do, is there? After all, you're worth only what employers are willing to pay for your services.



joeny0706 said:


> I dont now who my direct supervisor is either.


You will when you see that org chart! 



joeny0706 said:


> That is one of my problems finding outwhat information to bring to them. And also how to present it. I have an idea of what I should but not positive my ideas are correct


There's no standard way. Present it in whatever way you want. Show them graphs. Show them other job advertisements. Provide Web links to salary information. Give them a list of the things you have done along with how much money you have saved the company (ACTUAL money - not just a guess of how much something you do is "worth"). Do it in an e-mail. Do it in a Word document. Say it verbally. There's no "right way". But in all cases, you'll need to justify your reasons why they should give you a raise. _Convince_ them. Put yourself in their shoes and try to figure out what it would take to convince you to give a raise to someone.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

You can edit an existing post by clicking the EDIT button at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Be advised the edit time is very limited, like 10 minutes or so.

BG


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> Be advised the edit time is very limited, like 10 minutes or so.
> 
> BG


Thanks, BG!


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Who can you send message to to ask to have a post within a thread deleted? Anyone know


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Basically any Red or Purple (MOD or Mananger). We try not to delete a post as it may change the answer you received. If you want a post edited or deleted please provide a reason as to why.

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Should have told you how.... PM them.

BG


----------

